Ask HN: Why bing and Google+ is still alive? - justplay
======
coreyp_1
Personally, I use Bing because they give me points, which, since the beginning
of the year, I have redeemed for ~$75 in Amazon credit. That's more than
Google search has ever done for me!

~~~
wheresvic1
ah too bad it's only available for US-based users - I would have totally used
bing if I got something out of it as well :)

